# Carbs or not?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope I'm putting this in the right place. This is a paragraph from the malamute book I have. Why do these people keep insisting that dog's need carbs? Is any of this true? Do carbs provide some energy?



> A dog's energy needs are not fueled by fat alone. Assisting them in this job are carbohydrates, although carbos are not typically as high in energy as fats. Carbohydrates are prominent players in most commercial dog food formulations, present in such key ingredients as corn, rice, and barley. They play an important role in both the working Malamute's ability to travel long distances over the ice and snow, and the companion Malamute's afternoon spent competing in agility. -Betsy Sikora Siino


oh, and the typo you see there is an actual typo in the book. *carbos*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Why do these people keep insisting that dog's need carbs?


Because they buy the hype from the dog food mfgs. Dog's do not need carbs because fat DOES supply the energy needs of ANY dog. Look for authorative sources for the recommended daily allowance or for the minimum daily allowance for carbs. You won't find any anywhere?



> Is any of this true?


No



> Do carbs provide some energy?


Yes, carbs provide energy but fat supplies all the energy a dog needs. If you have a dog who is in some kind of competition that requires a lot of energy, simply feed more fat.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I like how it specifically says: "Assisting them in this job are carbohydrates, although carbos are not typically as high in energy as fats." So as RFD said, why not just feed more fat? that seems like a no-brainer to me!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I go for high protien Low carbs! I disagree with that section of the book! CORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

agreed with Wags, obviously the writer of that book did go to vet nut. 101 hehe


----------

